# RAM-Éxperience réalisable ou non?



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous!
Je voudrais savoir s'il était possible de rajouter de la mémoire vive, SANS EN RAJOUTER...
Je m'explique: J'ai lu (ne me demandez pas la source...) que lorsqu'un ordi rame et que la mémoire vive est saturée, il utilise alors le disque dur comme mémoire vive...
1) Est ce que cette affirmation est vraie?
2) Est ce possible, par une manipulation dans le terminal, le bidule root ou par un moyen plus mécanique, de faire croire au mac que ma clef USB est une barrette de RAM?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponse!

esv^^


PS: J'ai un PowerBook G4 titanium sous Mac OS X 10.5.8 avec 768 Mo SDRAM, un processeur G4 à 867MHz... Pour plus d'informations, n'hésitez pas à me demander.
Encore Merci pour ceux qui vont m'avancer dans ma rechercher...


----------



## nifex (30 Mars 2012)

Ta clé usb est mille fois plus lente que de la ram, ca ne sert donc a rien 

Chez crucial.com tu trouveras de la ram un super rapport qualité / prix


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Ta clé usb est mille fois plus lente que de la ram, ca ne sert donc a rien
> 
> Chez crucial.com tu trouveras de la ram un super rapport qualité / prix



Je comprend pas tout; ma clef usb fait pourtant 4go et est donc plus "puissante" que mes deux minuscules barrettes de RAM à moins d'1GO, non?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Ta clé usb est mille fois plus lente que de la ram, ca ne sert donc a rien
> 
> Chez crucial.com tu trouveras de la ram un super rapport qualité / prix



sur une machine limitée à 1Go, ça va être dur


----------



## nifex (30 Mars 2012)

C'est pas une question de taille, mais de vitesse, enfin de débit plus exactement.


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> sur une machine limitée à 1Go, ça va être dur



Mais c'est possible?
J'attend vos réponse avec impatience!!


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> C'est pas une question de taille, mais de vitesse, enfin de débit plus exactement.



non ce que je veux dire c'est que sur cette bécane, 1Go ou 768Mo de ram, ça ne va pas changer grand chose


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> C'est pas une question de taille, mais de vitesse, enfin de débit plus exactement.



Et donc?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> non ce que je veux dire c'est que sur cette bécane, 1Go ou 768Mo de ram, ça ne va pas changer grand chose



J'ai du mal m'éxpliquer; je veut faire croire au mac qu'il a 4Go de Ram qui sont en fait sur ma clef USB!
(si c'est déjà possible avec 1GO, ce serais pas mal!)


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> C'est pas une question de taille, mais de vitesse, enfin de débit plus exactement.



de plus,ici le problème c'est la swap, donc le débit, la vitesse, je ne vois pas le rapport. l'Os a besoin de ram/de swap, pas de vitesse


----------



## nifex (30 Mars 2012)

Je ne connais pas les chiffres, mais dans l'idée c'est ca :

Ta ram permet de faire passer 5 Go/ secondes et ta clé usb seulement 0.05 Go par seconde... Donc ton ordinateur va être lent quand ta clé usb sera utilisé... De la manière que lorsqu'il swap...

Et je doute que ca soit faisable de toute manière.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Et donc?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------
> 
> ...



j'ai bien compris

je répondais juste à nifex

ton mac peut recevoir, je pense, 1Go de ram maxi. Tu en es à 768. Tu peux upgrader, mais je doute du bénéfice de l'opération

voilà


----------



## nifex (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> de plus,ici le problème c'est la swap, donc le débit, la vitesse, je ne vois pas le rapport. l'Os a besoin de ram/de swap, pas de vitesse



C'est ce que j'ai dit, c'est un problème de débit...

EDIT : Ok tu disais que son mac peut pas dépasser les 1Go, donc forcement l'intérêt est nul... Oui !


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Je ne connais pas les chiffres, mais dans l'idée c'est ca :
> 
> Ta ram permet de faire passer 5 Go/ secondes et ta clé usb seulement 0.05 Go par seconde... Donc ton ordinateur va être lent quand ta clé usb sera utilisé... De la manière que lorsqu'il swap...
> 
> Et je doute que ca soit faisable de toute manière.



et sur un dd en FireWire c'est plus rapide non?


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Je ne connais pas les chiffres, mais dans l'idée c'est ca :
> 
> Ta ram permet de faire passer 5 Go/ secondes et ta clé usb seulement 0.05 Go par seconde... Donc ton ordinateur va être lent quand ta clé usb sera utilisé... De la manière que lorsqu'il swap...
> 
> Et je doute que ca soit faisable de toute manière.



tout à fait d'accord

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------

oui je pense qu'il est possible de délocaliser la swap

mais non ce ne sera pas plus rapide pour autant


----------



## nifex (30 Mars 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> et sur un dd en FireWire c'est plus rapide non?



Non, même avec un SSD Crucial super rapide, quand le système swap sur le SSD je rensens bien le ralentissement... Donc aucun autre moyen que de la vrai RAM.


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

et au niveau manip?
C'est faisable?
Car avant de chercher quoi mettre, il faudrait savoir si c'est possible...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

possible oui

une piste: http://www.math.columbia.edu/~bayer/OSX/swapfile/

une autre: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/changer-la-partition-swap-de-leopard-196476.html


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> possible oui
> 
> une piste: http://www.math.columbia.edu/~bayer/OSX/swapfile/
> 
> une autre: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/changer-la-partition-swap-de-leopard-196476.html



merci beaucoup pour les pistes!
Je vais regarder tout ça ce soir; ça na pas l'air super facile!
Encore Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

laisse ton powerbook tranquille, il ne t'a rien fait


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

T'inquiètes pas, je ne lui ferai aucun mal


----------

